# 2017 Cruze Hatchback



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

There's no way determine if 22mpg is a problem or not. We don't know how she actually drives all the time(nor do you)how much it idles, how often AC is on, if using top tier fuel, how the 22mpg number was come to, etc....etc....etc.... That's a completely plausible number under many scenarios.

If the oil was changed when cold a good bit would've been left in, moreso if the filter wasn't changed. If the oil was truly sludgy when changed it will take several change cycles to try to clean the nasty oil out.
It sounds like this car wasn't maintained well 

Check/change the air filter, change the oil and filter, make sure top tier high octane fuel is being used, and reevaluate all the concerns.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

What's the idle speed?


----------



## Rob21983 (Oct 6, 2020)

snowwy66 said:


> What's the idle speed?


900 rpms


----------

